# Charring hive boxes?



## LeifLiberty (Sep 23, 2014)

Anybody have experience with charring hive boxes rather than painting? Pictures? How did it work out for you?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What!!? Why would you want to do that? You'll constantly have soot on your hands. Where did this idea come from?


----------



## LeifLiberty (Sep 23, 2014)

Shou-sugi-ban


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

I have seen pictures of charred furniture, shelves, and hive boxes. They put a hi $ sealer on them. I think you would have to reseal every year. The best thing is try it, if you don't like it, paint


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

LeifLiberty said:


> Shou-sugi-ban


Shou Sugi Ban 焼杉板 (or Yakisugi) is an ancient Japanese exterior siding technique that preserves wood by charring it with fire. Traditionally, Sugi wood (cryptomeria japonica L.f., also called Japanese cedar) was used. The process involves charring the wood, cooling it, cleaning it, and finishing it with a natural oil. 

Easier to paint, IMO


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

:thumbsup: That's what I mint to say..I think........


----------



## Zombee (Mar 20, 2016)

Of course I char my boxes. Why would you want to paint them? Lol. 

There is no soot involved at all. It is a great preservation method. Faster and easier and cheaper than painting. 

This was brought up in another thread where I have a picture. I might add here that I was not as aggressive with charring the boxes in the picture. I used a torch. I now use a weed burner. Here is the link...

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ottom-boards&highlight=painting+bottom+boards


----------



## Zombee (Mar 20, 2016)

Forgot to add... 

I don't use a sealer. That defeats the purpose in my opinion.


----------



## Knucs (Jun 13, 2016)

New to this, how do they last compared to paint?


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Isn't this kinda ala' Lauri?


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I made a bunch of bluebird boxes a few years ago out of leftover pine. To make them look "aged" I torched them. They are holding up great and much better than some of the other non-torched boxes I had set out. I think the torch melts some of the sap or resin and seals the grain better than leaving it bare. Just a thought.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

I always thought the old timers charred the boxes to get rid of any pest or disease that may be in a dead out. As cheap as boxes are, I would just burn one if I thought any bacteria or virus had killed a hive and start fresh. I never really saw it used as a preservative method of wood treatment.

Dipping in Hot Wax or Rosin is a popular way of preserving without painting. It makes boxes last longer. You can still paint the exterior, the dip treatment keeps interior and edges from rotting.


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

Riskybizz said:


> Isn't this kinda ala' Lauri?


That's what I thought. Her hives look incredible!


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Hm. Interesting but I char mine on the inside. Then "paint" the inside with a concoction of everclear and propolis. Makes them smell good anyway. 
Do a few boxes, let us know how long it took per box, and then report back. 
opcorn:


----------



## Knucs (Jun 13, 2016)

I've since learned that a deeper/darker charr is best for preservation. Also, hit it with some steelwool, then rub in some boiled linseed oil.


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

Knucs did you just use a hand held propane torch to heat the boxes?


----------



## Knucs (Jun 13, 2016)

Yes, that's all, getting a little quicker at it.


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

Sweet. That means I don't have to buy anything ha. Excited to try this since I have never painted my boxes


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

aunt betty said:


> Hm. Interesting but I char mine on the inside. Then "paint" the inside with a concoction of everclear and propolis. Makes them smell good anyway.
> Do a few boxes, let us know how long it took per box, and then report back.
> opcorn:


You're doing it wrong. You're supposed to mix the Everclear 50/50 with orange juice and paint the inside of your stomach with it. Terrible waste of good alcohol.


----------

